

Tokyo Cabinet: a modern implementation of DBM - nkurz
http://tokyocabinet.sourceforge.net/index.html

======
nkurz
This looks like a good Hash and BTree implementation. It's done in C99 with
bindings for many other languages. English language specifications are here:
<http://tokyocabinet.sourceforge.net/spex-en.html>

Benchmarks comparing to (among others) BerkeleyDB, TDB, and NDBM are here:
<http://tokyocabinet.sourceforge.net/benchmark.pdf>

